# stent removal w/ egd



## sundaey

Hi everyone,
what code would you use for an egd w/ stent removal?


----------



## scorrado

A stent is considered a foreign body so you would use 43247. Hope this helps!


----------



## sundaey

thanks!


----------



## trabri30

*EGD for the purpose of stent removal*

I have seen that EGD's are being performed for stent removal and are being submitted for billing as foreign body removal. This is incorrect, per Correct Coding Initiative (CCI) the CPT code 43247 is not to be used for the removal of therapeutic devices. I have been changing this to 43235 when no other procedure has been billed. In the case that a biopsy was done along with a stent removal the biopsy CPT 43239 would be the only code billed. 



Review the document in this link, please "You be the Coder" on document pages 29 (the question) and document page 31 (the answer). 



The message is ready to be sent with the following file or link attachments:



http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:8Q7s2HfcjlIJ:www.codinginstitute.com/sample/gacv11n4%255B1%255D.pdf+gastroenterology+coding+alert+2009+vol+11+No+4+pages+25-32&hl=en&gl=us&sig=AHIEtbSuugkn6ph4hVWbO45U05nSXmnzfQ


----------

